# Kaufberatung Laptop - Vergleich zu meinem PC



## CeeJay80 (24. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen Laptop zulegen und kenne mich in diesem Gebiet leider gar nicht aus. Es muss ein 17" sein und er muss auch ordentlich ausgestattet sein für Spiele.

Zur Auswahl stehen:

1.) Acer Aspire AS7750G2418
2.) Asus A73SV-TY273V

Dass das keine Highend Gamer-Notebooks sind ist mir klar, aber es wird im Vergleich zum jetzigen (Toshiba L550D 10G) wohl ein risen Sprung sein oder?

Wie ist der Laptop denn im Vergleich zum meinem PC?

Intel Core 2 DUO E8500
4GB Kingston DDR2 RAM
Radeon 4870 GS 1024MB

Vielen Dank vorab.

MfG CeeJay80


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2011)

So ein Acer gibt es in 5-6 Ausführungen mit einer AMD 6650 oder 6850 - welches Modell hast du denn da GENAU im Auge? Das Asus kann ich nicht finden, also ein 37SV gibt es nirgends - ist das vlt. ein Notebook bei Saturn oder MediaMarkt? Die haben oft Sondermodelle. 

Am besten schreib mal auf, was beide Notebooks für eine Grafikkarte haben und welche CPU. RAM werden beide ja sicher mind 4GB haben, Festplatte sicher mind 500GB. Was kosten die beiden denn?

Ach ja: und was hat dein Toshiba für ne Graka?


----------



## CeeJay80 (24. August 2011)

Hi,

das wusste ich gar nicht. Das Acer ist von MM und hat folgende Ausstattung:

Intel-COr i5-2410
Radeon HD 6850M
500GB
4GB Ram
Preis 699,-

Das Asus ist von Saturn:

Intel-Core i7-2630QM 2.Gen
GeForce GT 540M
640GB
6144MB DDR3 Ram
BluRay-Player
Preis 799,-

Hast Du vielleicht einen Zahlendreher drin gehabt? 37SV vs. 73SV?

Das Toshiba müsste eine Radeon HD4570 drin haben.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2011)

Offiziell gibt es nur einen X, K oder N 73SV, aber keinen A 73SV, guckst Du hier, das sind alle 73V, die es im normalen Handel gibt: PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird!  Für Saturn und MediaMarkt stellen vor allem Hersteller wie Asus oder Acer halt oft auch Modelle in Massen her, die es sonst nirgends gibt. Manchmal auch zum Nachteil des Kunden, zB mit einer so schwachen CPU, wie es sie normalerweise nicht gibt, oder nur 320GB Festplatte, obwohl an sich nie weniger als 500GB in der Modellreihe drin sind (zB vom Acer 7750G gibt es ja etliche Modelle mit unterschiedlichen CPUs, zwei Grafikkartentypen, RAM-Mange, Festplattengröße, mit/ohne BluRay usw), es kann aber auch ein unschkagbar guter Preis für die Ausstattung sein.

Für Spiele wäre der Acer stärker, das die Grafikkarte merkbar besser ist als die 540m von Nvidia. Und beide Grafikkarten sind nicht so stark, als dass der Quadcore wie im Asus wirklich nötig wäre. Und auch die AMD 6850 für Notebooks ist vermutlich ncht besser als die Karte in einem PC. Eine Notebook-6850 ist nicht ganz so gut wie eine AMD 5770 für Desktop-PCs, und die ist wiederum nicht viel besser als eine AMD 4870. Ich vermute, dass Du mit dem Laptop je nach Spiel etwas weniger und auch mal etwas mehr FPS haben wirst als mit dem PC. Ein stärkeres Notebook kriegst Du aber erst ab ca. 900-1000€. Das Acer ist vom Preis her aber gut. 

Besser als Dein altes Notebook wird es in jedem Falle sein. Schau auch mal die Benchmarks der 6850: http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-HD-6850M.43078.0.html klick auf die Werte bei den Spielen, da siehst Du auch, mit welcher CPU die entstanden sind. Hier die ähnlich starke 5870, da hast Du dann noch mehr Werte: http://www.notebookcheck.com/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5850.23062.0.html

Kannst auch mal diesen Artikel lesen: Kaufberatung zu Gaming-Notebooks: Was leisten sie, für wen lohnen sich welche Geräte?


----------



## CeeJay80 (24. August 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe, wie verhält es sich denn zu den Prozessoren? Der bei MM soll "nur" 1. Gen haben. Ist das schlimm? Machen die 2GB weniger etwas aus?

Kannst Du denn etwas zu den beiden Herstellern sagen? Der eine besser oder schlechter oder tun die sich nicht viel?

Welches würdest Du denn nehmen bzw. welches ist im gesamtem "moderner" bzw. neuer, würde also länger "halten".


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2011)

Der im Acer ist keine alte CPU, die alten core i-5 hatten nur Dreistellige Namen. Aber selbst wenn es ein alter core i5 wäre: da gibt es von der Leistung bei gleichem Takt so gut wie keinen Unterschied zu den neueren.

Ich würde, wenn es dir auf Spiele ankommt, in jedem Falle des Acer nehmen. Der Dualcore ist auch gut genug und wegen der höheren Taktes in vielen Spielen (selbst wenn die Grafikkarten gleich gut wären) vlt. sogar besser als der Quadcore im Asus. Und wegen der stärkeren Grafikkarte im Acer wird es sicher nie, wenn überhaupt nur ganz wenige Fälle geben, bei denen der Quadcore im Asus trotz nur einer Nvidia 540m als Grafikkarte in Spielen dann mehr FPS bringt als der Acer.

Die 2GB weniger RAM machen nix aus, nur falls Du Videobearbeitung oder so was machst, können mehr als 4GB hilfreich sein. Aber 2x4GB RAM kannst Du an sich auch online für ca. 35-40€ kaufen und selber nachrüsten, den alten RAM verkaufen. Oder wenn im Acer 1x4GB drin ist, kannst Du sogar nur einen 4GB-Riegel dazukaufen, oder auch wenn 2x2GB drin sind nur einen davon raus und einen neuen 4GB dazu für insgesamt 6GB. Hier, 1x4GB schon ab 15-16€: PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird!

Vom Hersteller her sind beide ähnlich, und das Asus hat halt nen Qaudcore, das Acer die bessere Grafikkarte - daher sollten auch beide Modelle gleichgut sein, was das "Drumherum" abseits der Leistung angeht.


----------



## CeeJay80 (24. August 2011)

Der Speicher ist ja wirklich günstig. Wie teuer sind denn Grafikkarten dafür bzw. kann man die auch problemlos austauschen?


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2011)

Ich hab nochmal editiert, weiß nicht, ob Du alles gesehen hast.



Wegen ner Grafikkarte siehe auch bei "Nachteile" im verlinkten Artikel: das geht bei Noteboks in der Theorie, in der PRaxis aber sehr kompliziert (Fragen wie zB welche Karte passt wirklich, welche kann das Notebook kühlen usw. ) und vor allem sauteuer: es gibt kaum Notebookkarten so zu kaufen, und wenn, dann sind die so teuer, dass man lieber das alte verkauft und ein neues holt. So ne Karte wie in dem Acer würde - wenn man an eine rankommt - um die 350-400€ kosten. 

Klassischerweise sind RAM und Laufwerke tauschen kein Problem, CPU aber schon nicht mehr ganz ohne, Grafikkarte nur für "Freaks", falls die überhaupt eine finden.


----------



## CeeJay80 (27. August 2011)

Hi,

wollte mal eine kleine Rückmeldung geben. (Vielleicht ist das ja gern gesehen)

Haben uns für das Notebook von Acer entschieden und gestern Abend gespielt. Ist echt gut für das Geld und deutlich besser als das Toshiba - wirkt auch sehr viel wertiger.

Und das Beste, der hat sogar schon 8 GB Ram - muss also nichts nachrüsten.

Nochmal danke für die Beratung.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2011)

Dann mal viel Spaß


----------

